# Ok, so what is your opinion?



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is quite a frightening prospect, asking for opinions on MHF.
For some years we have towed a Smart in the UK as it is so difficult to park the Motorhome when visiting or shopping. We have never felt any need to tow on the Continent.
Whilst we were working we ran two cars mainly in order to get to work. One is my Smart, the other is Val's Toyota Yaris Verso. The Smart is now 5 years old with 50,000 miles and the Toyota is 11 years old with 40,000 genuine miles. Now that we are retired we are considering swapping the two cars to just one, but trying to find a car that can be towed is proving difficult. These are the problems that I am facing:
1. The max towing capacity of the motorhome is 1050kg
2. We need economy
3. We need the space and versatility of the Yaris Verso
4. The car must be automatic
As you can see our choice is limited.
Spoke to a dealer today who had a different view: Instead of towing, why not buy a slightly larger car and then drive both vehicles to site?
The thinking there is:
1. The cost of fitting an A frame to a new car is roughly equivalent to 6000 miles driving on the car.
2. No more lifting and fitting the A frame and no subsequent devaluation of the car due to the A frame.
3. Actually get the car that you want instead of a compromise.
4. No question of legality or grey areas

I need you help,

Gerry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you need to tow a car every time you go out in the motorhome then perhaps you would be better suited with a car/caravan.

Mike


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> If you need to tow a car every time you go out in the motorhome then perhaps you would be better suited with a car/caravan.
> 
> Mike


I agree


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Gerry.

All I can add to the discussion is that it may not give you the exciting going away together feeling if you are driving separate vehicles.

Paul.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Why do anything, the amount it will cost to change probably two perfectly serviceable cars for one IMO a waste of money. The new car smell soon wears off.

Do you really won't to travel solo everywhere ?

What if one became iLL.

What if you decide to change the MH, maybe with a greater train weight.

We bought a C3 six years ago for towing, every year for the first four I thought about changing, now I will continue with it until it goes to big garage in the sky. 

Roy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Why not Hire a car when you get to your destination :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We use taxi cabs if we feel parking would be an issue or if abroad we have leccy bikes on board.we also hire a car which can be as little as £70 for 5 days,brens


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

coppo said:


> Hi Gerry.
> 
> All I can add to the discussion is that it may not give you the exciting going away together feeling if you are driving separate vehicles.
> 
> Paul.


That is a very good point.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Why not Hire a car when you get to your destination :wink:
> 
> Alan H


Not practical for a weekend rally.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

brens said:


> We use taxi cabs if we feel parking would be an issue or if abroad we have leccy bikes on board.we also hire a car which can be as little as £70 for 5 days,brens


As I said we do not have a problem when abroad as there is no need for a toad.
Gerry


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We use our bicycles to visit nearby attractions and occasionally use a bus/train when its not practical (too far)

I toyed with the idea of towing a Lupo last year and then gave up after considering the real cost of taking the car with us - I was glad we didn't bother...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Why do anything, the amount it will cost to change probably two perfectly serviceable cars for one IMO a waste of money. The new car smell soon wears off.
> 
> Do you really won't to travel solo everywhere ?
> 
> ...


The point about illness is one that I hadn't considered.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> If you need to tow a car every time you go out in the motorhome then perhaps you would be better suited with a car/caravan.
> 
> Mike


If we were using the motorhome for UK then a caravan would be on the drive tomorrow. But we intend to do more Continental touring and for that a caravan is not so practical.
Gerry


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*towing*

Hi Gerry

we have a large motorhome as well, and yes we do have the same problem as you parking in restricted places, but it was our choice to have a larger MH and tow a Smart Car (Smartie) I have had one of the Smart Tow A frames fitted which is lightweight and gives us the freedom of a good MH space as well as the fun of an open top fun car, I would really recomend keeping the smart car as its perfect for towing behind the MH.

But you will get so many conflicting views about size, cars ,A Frames v trailers

only you will know which is right for you

all the best


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Gerry,

I'm not trying to be nit picky but can you clarify when you want to use the tow car please?

From what you have posted I'm not sure where you are planning on using this tow car.

You have said if you were just in the UK you would have a caravan but have also said you don't intend on towing on the continent but also said you plan on going to the continent more. Will you be towing on the continent? Is the tow car just for when you go to UK rallies?

Where are you planning on using the tow car? You seem to have ruled things in and out and I don't know what is what any more.

Sorry if I'm being thick but I'm just not sure how you use a tow car. What you plan to do with it might give us a clue to pass on some ideas.

As usual I'm a bit confused.

Paul


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Why do anything, the amount it will cost to change probably two perfectly serviceable cars for one IMO a waste of money. The new car smell soon wears off.
> 
> Do you really won't to travel solo everywhere ?
> 
> ...


Totally agree. By far and away the cheapest option is to keep what you've got. Now you've retired the Toyota should carry on for a few more years, as should the Smart. Put the money towards you're next MH.

Malcolm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> Gerry,
> 
> I'm not trying to be nit picky but can you clarify when you want to use the tow car please?
> 
> ...


Paul,
We shall be using the Mh more both in the UK and on the Continent. Only have a need for a car in the UK, never on the Continent.
Gerry


----------

